# Behind the Curtain of HZ and JNH's 'The Dark Knight'



## ashtongleckman (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi guys! 

I want to share my new video that I made discussing Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard's 'The Dark Knight' score. In the video, we discuss the various themes, creative elements, collaborators, and the project timeline. I also breakdown my suite featuring portions of 10 cues from the film. 

Had lots of fun with this one, and hope you guys enjoy! 
*Free download for Cubase session, MIDI file, and stems*: https://bit.ly/2yWplmW

Cheers,
Ashton


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you for all your hard work on these @ashtongleckman


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 10, 2018)

fish_hoof said:


> Thank you for all your hard work on these @ashtongleckman


Yes, totally agree. Really appreciate your work and enthusiasm.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks Ashton...another useful insight.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 14, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Had lots of fun with this one, and hope you guys enjoy!



Fantastic job Ashton, I shared this with a director I work with often and he really enjoyed it although he said the daw stuff was over his head. 
He had a question I thought id ask you, RE the cue sheet: "what do the reference columns mean? cant figure out what 1M7 or 6M56-57a means"

I figured it may have tied to the film reels but the film runtime would put it at 10 reels or so not 7. Just curious. 

Keep up the great work.
I loved every minute of it. The detail and way you tie in the production timeline and details from Hans and Nolans working relationship is fantastic as well.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 14, 2018)

Well done! Always enjoy watching these.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Nov 14, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Fantastic job Ashton, I shared this with a director I work with often and he really enjoyed it although he said the daw stuff was over his head.
> He had a question I thought id ask you, RE the cue sheet: "what do the reference columns mean? cant figure out what 1M7 or 6M56-57a means"
> 
> I figured it may have tied to the film reels but the film runtime would put it at 10 reels or so not 7. Just curious.
> ...



Thanks for watching! Those are the cue numbers. For "7M27" that would mean the 7th reel, 27th cue. Cue numbers don't reset each reel, so for example you might go 6M20, to 7M21. There's also other things such as cues split in two sections "4M15A," or additional versions "4M16ALT1."


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 14, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Thanks for watching! Those are the cue numbers. For "7M27" that would mean the 7th reel, 27th cue. Cue numbers don't reset each reel, so for example you might go 6M20, to 7M21. There's also other things such as cues split in two sections "4M15A," or additional versions "4M16ALT1."


Hey Ashton thank you! I figured thats what it was. I appreciate it. Im excited for your next video.


----------

